# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Suzette, chatbot, Bruce Wilcox, USA

## Airicist

Creator - Bruce Wilcox

chatbots.org/images/uploads/research_papers/9491.pdf

chatbots.org/awards/winner_nomination/suzette

The Loebner Prize 2010 winner

----------

